# Weatherby Leaving California



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Weatherby finally decided to get out of California and while it isn't Utah Wyoming isn't a bad place for them.

http://www.kcwy13.com/content/news/Breaking-Wea-470771083.html


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have often scratched my head how so many of these big manufacturers operate and contribute significant tax dollars in these states that are so opposed to the constitution. Massachusetts, Illinois?? Makes no sense to me, not to mention a much lower cost of living in a place like WY??


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Doesn’t surprise me. The social and political climate must be nearly terminal for this industry. 

The great nation of California is taxing the heck out of all businesses which will likely mean other well known companies will be leaving too.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

And the exodus will continue. This is only the beginning...


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

But, please, leave the craziness in CA.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Fishrmn said:


> But, please, leave the craziness in CA.
> 
> ⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


That's the problem. People hate the state and leave but they bring the craziness with them to their new home state.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Critter said:


> That's the problem. People hate the state and leave but they bring the craziness with them to their new home state.


Like Montana......


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

.45 said:


> Like Montana......


Add in Utah, Colorado, New Mexico..........


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Meh, plenty of homegrown crazy in every state I've lived in. I will say that few things are more infuriating than someone leaving an s-hole and then working feverishly to recreate that environment in their new home. I'm incredibly grateful that UT has provided tremendous opportunity for those who wish to get after it, for that I am thankful and only brought my culinary preferences memories of the north coast with me from CA. 

To the point of the story; the business exodus (along with personnel) has been going on for some time in CA. They (CA bureaucrats) have manged to shrink the tax base so well that such a small few pay so, so much. The tech companies that post annual revenues in Billions of dollars also staff a legal team in the hundreds that ensure their tax liability is of marginal significance. Apple however is repatriating a large sum...and quickly using to build a separate headquarters in another state I presume. 

The masses continue to vote in lockstep for the same goons and only the truly abused (like much of my family) continue on, suffering from Stockholm Syndrome. Good for Weatherby, as a satisfied customer i'm happy to see them making the move and wish them great rewards for getting out.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Just what we need, more Californians*

Wyoming, the most conservative state in Murica, welcomes Weatherby, even though they make rifles with wooden stocks.

.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Weatherby | Vanguard Stainless Synthetic
www.weatherby.com › Products › Rifles › Vanguard

And no Iron sights. Vic


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I am assuming Weatherby is moving because they feel California is a "hostile" environment for their product, type of business, or philosophy. We seem to be cheering them on as we bad mouth California.

And yet, when an equally relevant(to all outdoors men) industry threatened to and finally left Utah because is was a "hostile" environment, somehow we appeared mostly to cheer on Utah. Perhaps we shouldn't be throwing rocks in our little glass house.

I am not so sure the inherently progressive thinking Californians that have powered Weatherby low these many years will be truly happy in the very backward thinking Wyoming. I am sure socially there will be a huge learning curve to overcome.

Good luck to them


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> I am assuming Weatherby is moving because they feel California is a "hostile" environment for their product, type of business, or philosophy. We seem to be cheering them on as we bad mouth California.
> 
> And yet, when an equally relevant(to all outdoors men) industry threatened to and finally left Utah because is was a "hostile" environment, somehow we appeared mostly to cheer on Utah. Perhaps we shouldn't be throwing rocks in our little glass house.
> 
> ...


I don't think that you understand that there are more "backward thinking" conservatives in California than there are in Wyoming or Utah......maybe combined. I'm sure the good folks from Weatherby will be just fine.---SS


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Huge29 said:


> I have often scratched my head how so many of these big manufacturers operate and contribute significant tax dollars in these states that are so opposed to the constitution. Massachusetts, Illinois?? Makes no sense to me, not to mention a much lower cost of living in a place like WY??


It is simple. They get tax breaks.

Other companies may not get the same breaks, so they cannot compete.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Critter said:


> That's the problem. People hate the state and leave but they bring the craziness with them to their new home state.


There is only like 100 jobs at Weatherby, so not too much crazy.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> There is only like 100 jobs at Weatherby, so not too much crazy.


I was speaking generally about some of the people that are leaving that state. They complain about what is going on there while they are there and then move to another state and want to implement the same type of of values in their new home state.

However there are a lot of them that when they move to a new state like it the way that it is set up and fit in quite nicely.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> There is only like 100 jobs at Weatherby, so not too much crazy.


And I'll bet there are very few of the 100 moving.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Wyoming, the most conservative state in Murica, welcomes Weatherby, even though they make rifles with wooden stocks.
> 
> .


Wooden stocks is exactly why I recently bought a Weatherby. I'm glad to see any firearms company move out of Califruitcake. I wish them well in Sheridan and will continue to purchase from them.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> There is only like 100 jobs at Weatherby, so not too much crazy.


100 or 100 thousand a move is a move and I say good on them. It's really a matter of taxation and regulation chocking them out not necessarily hostility towards the industry. Buck knives moved to Idaho in 2004 because cost of doing business forced them out.
There is a consulting company that specializes in finding locations (Spectrum Location Solutions) that conducted a study and found that between '08 and '15 more than 9,000 companies left California. The hostility is towards business itself.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

MadHunter said:


> 100 or 100 thousand a move is a move and I say good on them. It's really a matter of taxation and regulation chocking them out not necessarily hostility towards the industry. Buck knives moved to Idaho in 2004 because cost of doing business forced them out.
> 
> There is a consulting company that specializes in finding locations (Spectrum Location Solutions) that conducted a study and found that between '08 and '15 more than 9,000 companies left California. The hostility is towards business itself.


That is until they experience a Wyoming winter and run somewhere warmer.

Companies can still be competitive in California, because there are so many people looking to part way with money they possess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> That is until they experience a Wyoming winter and run somewhere warmer.
> 
> Companies can still be competitive in California, because there are so many people looking to part way with money they possess.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The nice thing about the work that they will be doing in Wyoming is that it is all inside a nice warm office or manufacturing plant. And unlike a lot of California Wyoming actually has 4 seasons even if 3 of them are very close to being the same.


----------

